# Lien vers site Apple hs sur le forum



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

Si je mets le lien suivant :




Cela me donne








						iPhone - Comparer les modèles
					

Comparez les fonctionnalités et les caractéristiques des iPhone 13 Pro, iPhone 13 Pro Max, iPhone 13, iPhone 13 mini, iPhone SE et d’autres modèles.



					www.apple.com
				



qui ne mène pas au bon endroit à cause de la partie ajoutée avant et après le lien d'origine  



Merci

ps: si on marque le mot amazon dans un sujet, cela crée un lien vers le site. C'est sans doute la même partie du forum qui fait ces deux modification


----------



## Anthony (19 Mai 2020)

La question a déjà été posée plusieurs fois, j'y ai déjà répondu plusieurs fois, cela est lié au système d’affiliation automatique des liens vers les boutiques. Le lien fonctionne bien, mais ton bloqueur de publicités doit probablement l’interrompre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Mai 2020)

Le lien renvoie-t-il vers le site d'Apple : oui
Renvoie-t-il vers la bonne page (celle des comparatifs) : non


	

		
			
		

		
	
 <= Edge en mode privé (donc pas de bloqueur de pub)


	

		
			
		

		
	
 <= Safari en mode privé (normalement idem)


----------



## Anthony (21 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Renvoie-t-il vers la bonne page (celle des comparatifs) : non



Il renvoie vers la page correspondante dans la boutique, avec le module de comparaison un peu plus bas. C'est le truc un peu embêtant avec le site d’Apple maintenant, et de manière générale avec les liens d’affiliation. Mais je ne peux absolument rien faire, rien ne changera sur ce point.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)

Ok, donc il faut mettre le lien normal d’apple puis dire où aller plutôt que le lien direct. C’est noté


----------

